# ProjectSAM is proud to release Swing More! - The Other Film Orchestra



## ProjectSAM (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi all!

We are proud to release our latest addition to the ProjectSAM catalog:

*Swing More! - The Other Film Orchestra*

From the early years of animation to the gritty scenes of film noir, big band and jazz have a long tradition in film music. As much as we love the sound of the symphony orchestra, it tells only one part of the story. With the original Swing!, we took a first step in exploring the world of jazz and film scoring. Now, it is time to delve deeper.

We've never packed more instruments into a single library: solo saxes, jazzy clarinet, full big band chords, drums, basses, jazz guitar, piano, strings, vibraphone, small percussion - 100% new content, all blending perfectly. Meet the other film orchestra.







*Pricing: €375 / $399*

Registered Swing! users receive a €49 / $59 discount on Swing More!

Official trailer:



4 audio demos are available at:



More demos, videos and tutorials coming very soon!

More information at:
https://www.projectsam.com/swingmore

Enjoy!

The SAM Team


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Mar 29, 2017)

That's impressive!
Do you think you could hand a copy to the guys from bestservice so one could try it live at musikmesse next week? Or might even a projectsam representative beeing attending musikmesse to show your new gem?


----------



## Flux (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks and sounds great! Loving the interface as well.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 29, 2017)

Wonderful sound. So wish I got more of these sort of gigs. :( (would be a great tool to mock-up an 'Incredibles' kinda gig).


----------



## mmjohan (Mar 29, 2017)

Sounds great!


----------



## rottoy (Mar 29, 2017)

Sound absolutely fantastic. Is there a walkthrough video coming later today or in a few days?


----------



## playz123 (Mar 29, 2017)

Purchased without any hesitation, and am downloading it now. Swing 1 is excellent and so I am looking forward to working with this new library as well.
I suspect Guy Rowland will be doing his personal walkthrough at some point soon, and there's certainly lots of information appearing on the PS web site now. And, BTW, for people who purchased the original Swing, an update (version 1.2) has just been released and is available in your PS User account.


----------



## j_kranz (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks fantastic, great work ProjectSAM!


----------



## Haakond (Mar 29, 2017)

Congratulations with the release. Do you have a full articulation list?


----------



## GtrString (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh yeah, incredibly appealing! So looking forward to this. I love the first Swing library!


----------



## Haakond (Mar 29, 2017)

rottoy said:


> *Full Big Band Chords*
> 
> 
> Pre-arranged chords perf. by full big band
> ...



I saw this, but was hoping to get a more detailed list. For example; Over 13 polyphonic articulations for the clarinet, but what are those 13?


----------



## rvb (Mar 29, 2017)

Sounds soo good! I want it!


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 29, 2017)

So it seems Swing More is really an add on to Swing 1. Wonder if Swing More is worth having alone?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks everybody!



rocking.xmas.man said:


> Do you think you could hand a copy to the guys from bestservice so one could try it live at musikmesse next week? Or might even a projectsam representative beeing attending musikmesse to show your new gem?



Vincent (of the SAM team) will be there, but he won't be demoing libraries. We'll see if something can be arranged in time.



rottoy said:


> Sound absolutely fantastic. Is there a walkthrough video coming later today or in a few days?



Yes, we have more videos coming up in the next few days and weeks, including DAWcasts with both full mix and (scoop!) highlighted solo audio stems, and tutorials!



playz123 said:


> Purchased without any hesitation, and am downloading it now. Swing 1 is excellent and so I am looking forward to working with this new library as well.
> I suspect Guy Rowland will be doing his personal walkthrough at some point soon, and there's certainly lots of information appearing on the PS web site now. And, BTW, for people who purchased the original Swing, an update (version 1.2) has just been released and is available in your PS User account.



Thanks so much! We indeed updated the original Swing! to version 1.2 today, featuring output routing of the individual mic channels, bug fixes and a refreshed look alongside Swing More!



Haakond said:


> Congratulations with the release. Do you have a full articulation list?



We aim at having a detailed articulation list up tomorrow.



jamwerks said:


> So it seems Swing More is really an add on to Swing 1. Wonder if Swing More is worth having alone?



I wouldn't call it an add-on, more like a continuation (and twice the size). Swing More! is definitely worth having alone, as the demos show (in our opinion), but there are specific sounds that you will want from the original Swing! to get the whole big band spectrum covered, most noticeably brass mutes and solo upright bass. There is a Swing! vs. Swing More! overview on the product pages. If you have to chose now, then I would get Swing More! first and the original Swing! later.

Cheers!

Maarten
The SAM Team


----------



## sherief83 (Mar 29, 2017)

I love Swing alot! Can't wait to own this one!


----------



## RRBE Sound (Mar 29, 2017)

Didn't buy Swing.... Gonna buy this..!! ....... and Swing.....  

Looking and sounding great!


----------



## Iskra (Mar 29, 2017)

Amazing sound!! And I'm just soo happy that someone looked at that big band sound with fresh eyes.
Simply great! Dank u wel!


----------



## Kejero (Mar 29, 2017)

Awesome!
Nice trailer too


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Mar 30, 2017)

It's truly a great time to be alive for big band / jazz lovers. Swing! has been a go to library of mine since release (also for non-jazz things), so this is a no-brainer for me.


----------



## xenon1 (Mar 30, 2017)

gorgeous! my hats off to ProjectSam. I bought Swing! last year, but this is just...Must have item for me. T.T


----------



## ProjectSAM (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

The full instrument & articulation list is up (and my fingers need some rest now)!

https://www.projectsam.com/uploaddir/documents/SwingMore_Instrument_Articulation_List_30Mar2017.pdf (Swing More! full instrument &amp; articulation list)

We have also added it as a PDF download to the Details section on the product page.

Cheers!

Maarten
The SAM Team


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 30, 2017)

Those look like some delicious saxamaphones! If you'll forgive me asking, how heavily sampled are they and the rest of the instruments?


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 30, 2017)

Some minutes ago I listened to the Demos, and I like what I hear. Congrats ProjectSAM!


----------



## handz (Mar 30, 2017)

Amazing stuff, finally something like this being released. And the video is really well done.


----------



## Satorious (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Maarten. I don't suppose ProjectSAM might consider doing a Swing Bundle for those of us who don't have the original but might like to grab both at the same time? Just a thought!


----------



## Trombking (Mar 30, 2017)

There is a Swing bundle 
https://www.projectsam.com/Products/Pack-Deals/1464


----------



## ghandizilla (Mar 30, 2017)

The Swing! bundles actually exists -> https://www.projectsam.com/Packs with a 8% discount.


----------



## Satorious (Mar 30, 2017)

Apologies, I missed that part!


----------



## gjelul (Mar 30, 2017)

is there a special for the original Swing users? Can't seem to find if so...


----------



## raffz (Mar 30, 2017)

The video is really good (got me hooked haha) and the demos are fantastic, will definitely get this one.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 30, 2017)

gjelul said:


> is there a special for the original Swing users? Can't seem to find if so...



In the OP - "Registered Swing! users receive a €49 / $59 discount on Swing More!"

I'll have the usual fumbling-around-yet-thorough videos up next week.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 30, 2017)

Guy Rowland said:


> In the OP - "Registered Swing! users receive a €49 / $59 discount on Swing More!"
> 
> I'll have the usual fumbling-around-yet-thorough videos up next week.


Is that you in those videos? You're quite enjoyable.


----------



## raffz (Mar 30, 2017)

Guy Rowland said:


> I'll have the usual fumbling-around-yet-thorough videos up next week.



I hope your entrace is as good as "Donald Trump is the president of United States ~sigh~" and then you suddenly cheer up as you start going through the library


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 30, 2017)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> You're quite enjoyable.



I'll put that quote on a poster...


----------



## matolen (Mar 30, 2017)

Amazing stuff, I hope ProjectSam continues to release more in this series!


----------



## jonathanprice (Mar 30, 2017)

Awesome sounds. Who composed the music for the YouTube video, besides "ProjectSAM"?


----------



## Camer138 (Mar 30, 2017)

How many round robins are there for the samples?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 30, 2017)

Guy Rowland said:


> I'll put that quote on a poster...


Quote it in the video and I will buy the Swing bundle in your honor.


----------



## Piano Pete (Mar 30, 2017)

If Project SAM, or someone else, would be willing to make some demos highlighting the individual samples, I would greatly appreciate it! 

I have been looking at grabbing some sax/big band samples for awhile, but I have been waiting due to the extreme focus certain libraries seem to have (some seem have great ensemble sax patches but less than desirable solo patches). It would be fantastic if Swing and Swing More! were to be a one stop shop for big band projects.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Mar 31, 2017)

As was already confirmed:
- Yes, there is a Swing! Pack.
- Yes, Swing! users currently get an automatic €49/$59 discount on Swing More! The other way around too, by the way. This discount is the same as you get with the Swing! Pack and can be combined with our welcome vouchers.



Camer138 said:


> How many round robins are there for the samples?


We'll provide some details and examples about this after the weekend!



Piano Pete said:


> If Project SAM, or someone else, would be willing to make some demos highlighting the individual samples, I would greatly appreciate it!


Videos with individual tracks and soloed sections are coming up!

First up: a DAWcast of the trailer video track, with GUIs and piano rolls highlighted... later today.

Cheers!
Maarten
The SAM Team


----------



## ProjectSAM (Mar 31, 2017)

Here are two additional videos for you to check out:

*Swing More! Trailer Track DAWcast FULL MIX, with GUI and piano roll highlights:*



And, a new type of video we wanted to try out:

*Swing More! Trailer Track DAWcast SOLO STEMS, with various instrument tracks and sections soloed throughout the demo:*



Enjoy!

Maarten
The SAM Team


----------



## OliverLee (Apr 1, 2017)

So great Stuff! Is it possible to purchase by Student discount price like other stuff?


----------



## Haakond (Apr 1, 2017)

OliverLee said:


> So great Stuff! Is it possible to purchase by Student discount price like other stuff?



I think/hope so. But I don´t know. I also wonder if the discount for Swing! owners will apply on top of the student discount


----------



## cAudio (Apr 1, 2017)

Downloaded and installed this yesterday. Swing! was by far my most used library last year so this was a must buy. 
So far I'm impressed by the full big band chords, the bass trombone and the drums. The crazy ending bonus patch is great!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's my walkthrough videos. For the faint of heart (and who can blame you) there's a very quick 10 minute overview:



This is where the hardcore stuff starts. Over an hour to go through every patch / variation in the reeds and brass (and the chords too)



Slightly more svelte at 40 mins for the pianos, percussion inc drums, guitars, strings and vocals



And, having initially totally forgotten to do it (old age...) I had a lot of fun with the multis



Usual disclaimers apply - atrocious live keyboard skills and no comprehension of jazz theory either just to make matters worse in this case, but you do get to hear every patch.


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 3, 2017)

Is there a discount for people that own the Original Swing!?


----------



## midiman (Apr 3, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> Is there a discount for people that own the Original Swing!?



+1


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 3, 2017)

already asked and answered.

$59 off.


----------



## hawpri (Apr 3, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> Is there a discount for people that own the Original Swing!?


From their website: "Swing! User Discount
Registered Swing! users get a €49/$59 discount on Swing More! This discount is automatically added to the shopping cart and can be combined with welcome vouchers."


----------



## matolen (Apr 5, 2017)

What I really like about these samples is that they feel immediate and alive with air and intention vs. a feeling of flat samples. (I guess they...swing!) Any chance of a solo senza sordino trumpet in the future?


----------



## Kejero (Apr 5, 2017)

ProjectSAM said:


> - Yes, Swing! users currently get an automatic €49/$59 discount on Swing More!



I guess my previous post got removed after the great DOS attack of '17, so I'll ask it again: is this a time-limited offer?


----------



## sp_comp (Apr 6, 2017)

This sounds so good! I wish I had a project to use it on right now to justify picking it up!
Definitely on my wish list though


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 7, 2017)

Oops, looks like some posts were lost indeed!

For those who missed it: we have published two more DAWcast videos, this time for the "Showbiz" demo:

Full mix DAWcast "Showbiz":



Solo stems DAWcast "Showbiz":



Enjoy!

Will get back to your questions soon!

Maarten
The SAM Team


----------



## Welldone (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for the great videos, PS and Guy.

I haven't found the answer to 2 questions:

What voicings are possible with the Big Band chords?

What's considered as light use for 8 gig of ram?

Thanks fir any information.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 10, 2017)

Another new video is up for you guys:

*Full mix DAWCast of the Louisiana Demo*


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 10, 2017)

Welldone said:


> What voicings are possible with the Big Band chords?



For the Full Big Band Chords up to 6 (sometimes 5) voicings (or more generally speaking: inversions) are available per chord per key. These are pre-recorded, you cannot alter or edit them. I recorded http://www.projectsam.com/uploaddir/press/SwingMoreBigBandChordVoicings.mp4 (this little video) to illustrate how this works, in this case for C6 and Cm6 specifically. Note that each octave represents a voicing. Voicings go up with each octave. Within each octave you have up to 12 different chords available. At the start of the video the instrument has already been set to root key C using the red keyswitches. This means that all chords and their alternate voicings will be in C.



Welldone said:


> What's considered as light use for 8 gig of ram?



With light use we mean: selectively used in an arrangement, such as an orchestral track that also features some sax lines or a big band-style rhythm section. Not a full big band arrangement with a whole range of articulations going on.

Some reference to go by: tracks like our https://youtu.be/FrF11WzqowU (Trailer) or https://youtu.be/offeaWCl63E (Showbiz) demos will need 16 GB of RAM if you don't want to purge any mics or freeze any tracks. If you do purge/freeze stuff you don't need, then 8 GB of RAM may _just_ suffice for arrangements like this.

Cheers,
Maarten
The SAM Team


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 10, 2017)

Kejero said:


> is this a time-limited offer?


Yes, the Swing! <> Swing More! discount is a limited offer until the end of April. We will do a mailing + social media in time for people to decide.


----------



## bill45 (Apr 10, 2017)

Rich sounding library.


----------



## JBacal (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow - the animation in the trailer is fantastic -- love the style! And the sounds aren't too shabby either!


----------



## Welldone (Apr 11, 2017)

ProjectSAM said:


> For the Full Big Band Chords up to 6 (sometimes 5) voicings (or more generally speaking: inversions) are available per chord per key. These are pre-recorded, you cannot alter or edit them. I recorded http://www.projectsam.com/uploaddir/press/SwingMoreBigBandChordVoicings.mp4 (this little video) to illustrate how this works, in this case for C6 and Cm6 specifically. Note that each octave represents a voicing. Voicings go up with each octave. Within each octave you have up to 12 different chords available. At the start of the video the instrument has already been set to root key C using the red keyswitches. This means that all chords and their alternate voicings will be in C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the helpful information.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 13, 2017)

And here's the solo stem companion video for Swing More! Louisiana Demo:



Cheers,
Maarten
The SAM Team


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 13, 2017)

Kejero said:


> I guess my previous post got removed after the great DOS attack of '17, so I'll ask it again: is this a time-limited offer?


We just sent out a newsletter with the following pricing/discount information:

Swing More! pricing until April 30th 2017: *€375 / $399*
Swing! > Swing More! loyalty discount until April 30th 2017: *€49 / $59*

Swing More! pricing from May 1st 2017 onward: *€399 / $439*

So that means Swing! users can get Swing More! for €326 / $340 until April 30th. After that, Swing More! will be €399 / $439 for everyone.

If anything is unclear, let me know!

Cheers,
Maarten
The SAM Team


----------



## Haakond (Apr 13, 2017)

ProjectSAM said:


> We just sent out a newsletter with the following pricing/discount information:
> 
> Swing More! pricing until April 30th 2017: *€375 / $399*
> Swing! > Swing More! loyalty discount until April 30th 2017: *€49 / $59*
> ...



Will the educational discount be added on top of the intro-price?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 13, 2017)

Haakond said:


> Will the educational discount be added on top of the intro-price?


Yes, student and teacher discounts are on top of the introductory pricing, but cannot be combined with the Swing! loyalty discount.


----------



## matolen (Apr 14, 2017)

Quick --perhaps dumb -- question: For the bends, is it bending up to the note played or bending up from the note played?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 19, 2017)

matolen said:


> Quick --perhaps dumb -- question: For the bends, is it bending up to the note played or bending up from the note played?


The bends are mapped so that they play _to_ the note triggered.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 20, 2017)

We just posted the DAWcast for the December teaser track:



Solo stems video as well as our first scoring tutorial featuring Swing More! are in the works...

Enjoy!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 20, 2017)

This library is calling to me ..... must resist.....aaargh......no stop.....no more ......

What's the use - I know I'm going to order by the end of the month ... who Am I kidding ?


----------



## playz123 (Apr 20, 2017)

One thing I think might be really helpful to many, is a short 10-15 minute tutorial on building up a little 'arrangement' in Swing More, rather than just some videos that fly by too quickly. I've noted than many people are interested in the library, but hesitate because their big band arrangement skills (like mine) are somewhat lacking.  Personally, I've learned a lot just by working with 'the Swings', but still have a long way to go. It's a genre of music I've always appreciated, but never did much of it. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## gyprock (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes. Short textures that represent characteristic writing but using some of the shortcut features unique to this library eg voiced chords and drum loops and ensemble sounds. 

I'm not particularly clear on how the Swing voiced chords would be used in practice without a lot of acrobatics. I assume they would be best for backgrounds rather than harmonised bebop lines. Can we please see a some real world examples built from the ground up like other PS tutorials. Having midi files would also be very useful. 

I too find the DAWcasts too fast and not particularly useful. A good arranger can always get excellent results out of solo instruments because the secret is in the writing not the instruments themselves. The latter is what gives the sparkle.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 20, 2017)

playz123 said:


> One thing I think might be really helpful to many, is a short 10-15 minute tutorial on building up a little 'arrangement' in Swing More, rather than just some videos that fly by too quickly. I've noted than many people are interested in the library, but hesitate because their big band arrangement skills (like mine) are somewhat lacking.  Personally, I've learned a lot just by working with 'the Swings', but still have a long way to go. It's a genre of music I've always appreciated, but never did much of it. Anyway, just a thought.


The upcoming scoring tutorial(s) should help in this regard! We aim at having the first one ready early next week.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 20, 2017)

If you have a certain mentality and / or listen to too much old time radio this library is irresistible.

On an unrelated note how long does it take a reseller to get the required code from ProjectSAM?


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm not sure I've enough of an ear to tell you lot what is or isn't good. But I'm usually not shy so my thoughts...

This is really a lovely pack of instruments. Well and heavily sampled stuff here. It seems like all the patches have over 1000 samples and most 2500 or more. You can tell that it is done by pros both playing and recording. The GUIs are quite nice and clean, though sometimes they try to pack too much into a single patch. To me the saxes are the stars and I love the tone, but really all the instruments sound quite nice. There isn't an instrument here that is 'bad'.

I'm not always a big vibrato fan but with the saxes it works really well. You can really get some expression going with the various vibratos. Oddly the fast vibrato can make for an almost mournful sound like the sax is tearing up. The only concern about the saxes is the sustains don't seem to have round robins, though all the other articulations do have 3 or 4. It's not like you should be shotgunning the sustains anyway with great sounding staccatos.

The pianos aren't the throw away pianos you expect out of an 'orchestra' set. One has about 9500 samples and takes over 6 gigs if load fully into memory and the other has about 45000 samples and is 3.5 gigs. This is with ncw compression. Both seem to pedal up and down samples, release samples and two mic positions. The small one is the warm piano and only has two velocity layers. It kind of reminds me of my little soft piano I made off the soft layers of the city piano, but much cleaner. So I think the two layers are on purpose. It has a unique feel that I like. The big piano, the swing piano has 6 or 7 velocity layers and 2 round robins. It has both a swing and a concert setting. It sounded decent on classical piano midis but when I kicked up a favorite midi of a rockin piano on Cotton Fields the swing close mic really fit.

I really like the tone of the fretless bass and i don't have another good one. The odd thing about the setup is that the sustains and the staccatos both have slides up or down built in at high and low velocities. While this is interesting and fun, I wish there was a non-slide patch as well where you just played the fretless bass normally the same way the electric bass is setup. It seems to two velocity layers besides all the slides. The sustains have 2 RRs while everything else seems to have 6. 2,500 samples and 400 megs. 2 mics. 4 articulations built into the one patch, sustain, staccato, mute and gliss.

The electric bass is also nice and seems to be a Fodera based on the group names. It has similar stats to the fretless but no slides. 3 velocity layers, 2 sus RRs, 6 RRs otherwise. Same mics and articulations as the fretless. Again solid instrument and noone is gonna complain about having another nice electric bass, but they are just so much more common than a fretless.

More thoughts later. Bottom line I love the sound and if you like big band, swing, certain types of rock or country there is a lot to fall in love with here.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 22, 2017)

Well I have just weakened and ordered it. (My wife has just spent over a hundred quid on cushions so fairs fair !)

That Rowland bloke always seems to cost me a fortune - Just waiting for Time & Space to validate my original Swing serial and then I can spend the next few days downloading it all (my internet is not good).

I love this style of music. I've put on a Brian Setzer Orchestra Bluray to get me 'in the mood'.

(See what I did there ?)


----------



## artomatic (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't do big band but I do small band so I pulled the trigger. Dang it! That thin credit card just got thicker!


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 24, 2017)

The Saxophones can really take your breath away. I fell in love with the tone of the Alto Sax and surprised myself by really liking the various vibrato articulations. I'm not a fan of everything in the world needed vibrato 100% of the time (I'm looking at you string patches), but it really works well. The Tenor wasn't quite as enthralling, likely just personal taste, but the growl of the Baritone really got me. The Soprano Sax also surprised me, the upper register of some instruments makes me flinch, as in some violins sound like a cat in pain in the top octave, but this sounded pleasant and solid.

The Staccato and Marcato articulations tend to have 6 round robins and Falls from 3 to 6. Oddly the Sustain doesn't have round robins. The Staccato has 3 velocity layers and the others 2. There are also Bend Ups, Slurs, SFZs, Trills and I'm probably missing some. There are all kinds of fun patches that can be a bit surprising. Don't assume that the 'Longs' patch is just the Sustain articulation from the 'Basics' patch. It often isn't exactly the same. For instance the Soprana Sax has a slur at the top in basics and a marcato on top in longs. Also the 'Basics' patch usually has Staccato and Marcato while the 'Shorts' patch might add short gliss or bend articulations as well or maybe that famous DuhDab articulation. 

The Legatos work in general but take some getting used to. The Multi-Dynamic is what you expect, the Soft and Versatile are not. Note that the volume control activates the three types of legato, but you can control the volume with the mod wheel even though it is labeled 'Filter Open' and 'Filer Close'. Some of the SFZ-Cresc legatos seem to respond oddly to the mod wheel however. With some practice I think you can get some really cool legato lines out of all this, but it might take that practice to really get the feel. The Versatile legato has Run and sometimes something like Slur or Lazy. Wow lots of stuff. What makes this all work i think is that the transitions within an octave up and down all seem to be sampled. If like me you like to poke around in the guts of instruments, you can see the sample groups flash as you make the transition. This also explains the 5000 samples in some of the legato patches.

I've looked at the guts of a lot of instruments, played with scripts, listened to a lot of samples sample by sample and rarely have I been as impressed with the work that went into instruments as I am with the saxes in this product. Fun, cool, swinging saxes that sound lovely!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 25, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to be working at a site with high speed fibre and I managed to get mine downloaded yesterday. Had around ten minutes last night to have a play - yeah, baby, yeah !

Going to have some fun with this one.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 26, 2017)

Any way to play the Vibraphone sustains? I see the samples but no articulation for them.


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 26, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> Any way to play the Vibraphone sustains? I see the samples but no articulation for them.


Pedal down triggers the sustain samples.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks stozthro!

The Banjo, Mandolin and Uke all seem to be about what you would expect. The Banjo has a basic patch plus strums and a groove patch. The Mandolin and Uke have long and short articulations with the shorts giving you a really nice 'plink' sound. They tend to have slides at the top velocity. Mandolin has a Strums and a Tremolo Sync patch. 2 mics. 2 to 4 round robins. Most have a slide on top and then one velocity layer below that. The Uke has two velocity layers in addition to the slide. I like these types of instruments so I'm having fun with them.

The Jazz Guitar takes some getting used to. i think I just have a different preconception about what a guitar should sound like. It has quite a few patches for things like strums, grooves and phrases. I'm learning that slides are definitely important for this type of music. The basic patch has long, long vib, short and mute. Again slide on top and then a single normal velocity layer. It seems to have a good tone and the mute is good.

I'm not really huge fan of the orchestra plays chords patches, but I must admit the whole band, well 4 trumpets, 4 trombones and 5 saxes, playing something like 10 to 12 chord types in any key with 6 voicings does sound pretty nice. I'll really have to figure out how that works. The only note would be that they sound real in that some instruments come in a bit early or late and drop off a bit early so probably using exactly the same chord over and over would sound artificial, but as I say there are a fair number of variants so that shouldn't be a problem. A touch under 10000 samples and 1.75 gigs in the one patch. Sustain and staccato or both together. 3 mics. Though no round robins and 1 velocity layer. Just looking at my little chord chart and playing the various chords was surprisingly fun as was looking at chord charts for songs and playing those.

A very similar arrangement for Trombone chords except you seem to get a slur at the hardest velocity level of the staccato. Probably not a patch I would have picked, but hey its there if you want it. Generally 4 voicings here.

Proving this review of sorts has no rhyme or reason I took a look at the percussion next.
The Vibrophone is surprisingly heavily sampled and has a nice feel to it. Sustain (pedal down) and staccato both have 6 velocity layers. 2 RR for sustain and 6 for staccatto. Also Tremolo and Octave Run articulations though not as heavily sampled.

Small Percussion has Maraca, Cabaso, Agogo, various Shakers and chromatic Chimes. Everything but the chimes have round robins. Chimes have both individual and long running articulations. I'm not really a percussion guy but they seem to sound right and there seems to be a lot of variety.

Bongos and Congos seem to have lots of single hits and some multi hit samples. Tons of round robins and velocity layers. Again it sounds right to me. If you need Bongos and Congos you got a good set here.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 28, 2017)

Our first scoring tutorial featuring Swing More! is now up:

*Writing a Musical-Style Track*



We bet you saw this one coming!

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 28, 2017)

I think everyone at Project Sam has gone a bit La La......


----------



## playz123 (Apr 29, 2017)

ProjectSAM said:


> Our first scoring tutorial featuring Swing More! is now up:
> 
> *Writing a Musical-Style Track*
> 
> ...


Wonderful arrangement, excellent choice of instruments, and well played and presented. Thanks for this Project Sam!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Apr 30, 2017)

Want to get this so bad, but I need Metro Ark I and II...my bank account is literally going to murder me.

The EDU discount goes on top of the intro pricing (according to a post in this thread), that brings this to an insanely good price...this seems to be an absolute crapton of content for the intro pricing of $400 let alone $300...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 30, 2017)

ProjectSAM said:


> Our first scoring tutorial featuring Swing More! is now up:
> 
> *Writing a Musical-Style Track*
> 
> ...



Thank you for another demo, Guy convinced me to go ahead so I am downloading *Swing!* and *Swing More!* now.


----------



## erikradbo (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow, so nice, not very often I want something so bad that I didn't knew I wanted. Is this how some people feel with handbags? 

Thanks for the great demo track. How much post processing is done / buss mixing / mastering to achieve the sound? Or is everything OTB?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 30, 2017)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Want to get this so bad, but I need Metro Ark I and II...my bank account is literally going to murder me.
> 
> The EDU discount goes on top of the intro pricing (according to a post in this thread), that brings this to an insanely good price...this seems to be an absolute crapton of content for the intro pricing of $400 let alone $300...



I've had this for a very short period of time, and already I have used far more than Ark II. Ark I is epic though. 

Personally, I'd get Swing More! whilst it's on special - I have become much more groovy since I bought it.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 30, 2017)

erikradbo said:


> Wow, so nice, not very often I want something so bad that I didn't knew I wanted. Is this how some people feel with handbags?



Can't say it is for me.....

What you have, young man, is called GAS - Gear Acquisition Syndrome. It is a chronic condition, and can only be cured by your wife finding your credit card statement. This, as you may surmise, is a not particular pleasant and often rather painful treatment, and tends only to be successful in the short term.


----------



## erikradbo (Apr 30, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> I've had this for a very short period of time, and already I have used far more than Ark II. Ark I is epic though.
> 
> Personally, I'd get Swing More! whilst it's on special - I have become much more groovy since I bought it.



Do you own the first Swing library and can compare? And since it's in the same price range, has anyone compared with Fable sounds Broadway lite. Obviously fewer instruments in Broadway, and I'm guessing perhaps Broadway lite then is less directly satisfying but has more tweakability with the included instruments? Anyone has both?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 30, 2017)

I do have the original Swing! and whilst I did have some fun with it, i found gaps in the library.

The new Swing More! does far more than just fill these gaps in. Must admit that I am getting most of what I want from just the new Swing More! library alone. But I'm really just getting started with this - there's lots of depth here.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 30, 2017)

Just a short reminder: the intro pricing as well as the Swing! cross-grade discount for Swing More! ends in less than a day (at 23:59 PST on April 30th / 8:59 CET on May 1st).


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 2, 2017)

There is a boxed version., including a 64 GB USB 3.0 stick.


----------



## danielb (May 10, 2017)

Hello Everyone, I saw that in the original post:
Registered Swing! users receive a €49 / $59 discount on Swing More!

But it doesn't work on my account, even if I am a registered swing owner... what should I do ? thanks...


----------



## lumcas (May 10, 2017)

danielb said:


> Hello Everyone, I saw that in the original post:
> Registered Swing! users receive a €49 / $59 discount on Swing More!
> 
> But it doesn't work on my account, even if I am a registered swing owner... what should I do ? thanks...



No dead sure, but I think this deal is gone. I own the original Swing! and love it but haven't been ready to shell out for the successor...so I passed on the deal. Maybe someone who knows better will chime in...and ProjectSAM has an awesome support so you could just shoot them an email?


----------



## playz123 (May 10, 2017)

danielb said:


> Hello Everyone, I saw that in the original post:
> Registered Swing! users receive a €49 / $59 discount on Swing More!
> 
> But it doesn't work on my account, even if I am a registered swing owner... what should I do ? thanks...


"Swing! cross-grade discount for Swing More! ends in less than a day" .....posted April 30th.


----------



## danielb (May 10, 2017)

playz123 said:


> "Swing! cross-grade discount for Swing More! ends in less than a day" .....posted April 30th.


ok thanks ....


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (May 11, 2017)

Absolutely love the library but the way the patches are organised (articulation switching/triggering) in my opinion could be implemented far better. 

Still love it though.


----------



## Kejero (May 11, 2017)

Yeah I'm not particularly crazy about velocity sensitive articulation changes -- doesn't save me any time, and limits the dynamic range of each individual articulation... Gimme keyswitching anytime.


----------



## Andrew (May 11, 2017)

Firstly, amazing job on this library ProjectSAM - you guys have really captured that special tone of a big band!

I discovered something of great use while using this library today: the articulation switches that are bound to keyswitches can (by default) be changed by MIDI cc. I am not sure if this is unique to this library or is inherent to keyswitches in Kontakt (this is my first keyswitch heavy VI), but they are controlled as follows:

Red keyswitches: cc14
Yellow keyswitches: cc15

The left most articulation in the GUI is triggered by the lowest cc value, and the range of 1-128 will be evenly divided by the number of keyswitches in a given patch.

Apologies if I am pointing out something that is already known by all, I much prefer using a MIDI fader to keyswitches, so this is a life saver for me and I felt it worth sharing


----------



## ProjectSAM (May 12, 2017)

Hi @Andrew, thank you for sharing these. We used these CC's for internal scripting purposes but you are absolutely right that they can be used by the end user as well. The only downside is that if you control these CC's directly, the GUI may not update correspondingly (the red and yellow blocks won't change).


----------



## Andrew (May 12, 2017)

ProjectSAM said:


> Hi @Andrew, thank you for sharing these. We used these CC's for internal scripting purposes but you are absolutely right that they can be used by the end user as well. The only downside is that if you control these CC's directly, the GUI may not update correspondingly (the red and yellow blocks won't change).


Yes I can confirm the GUI blocks don't change according to the CC changes.

Thanks again for an amazing VI! Using it to pitch on a video game brief that came in this week so the timing could not have been better!


----------



## Andrew (May 15, 2017)

A quick question to @ProjectSAM - will the ranges of the saxes be extended in a future update? I noticed the alto sax for example only goes down to concert F instead of the usual concert Db. Still sounds fantastic


----------



## matolen (May 17, 2017)

These have to be the go-to for creating (spatially and proportionally) a pit orchestra. It feels like 20 players, not the LSO. If you do karaoke or backing tracks, I think these libraries would be a must.

Swing 3 (which I think should be called Swing Low, Sweet Chariot ha ha) wishlist: 

extended ranges on clarinet, saxes, trombone and trumpet
solo trumpet senza sordino & trumpet II 
polyphonics


----------



## Andrew (May 20, 2017)

matolen said:


> These have to be the go-to for creating (spatially and proportionally) a pit orchestra. It feels like 20 players, not the LSO. If you do karaoke or backing tracks, I think these libraries would be a must.
> 
> Swing 3 (which I think should be called Swing Low, Sweet Chariot ha ha) wishlist:
> 
> ...


And of course the final installment of SWING! should certainly be called 'SWING! One more once...'


----------



## ghandizilla (Oct 10, 2017)

Does someone know if there are sheets of the pre-arranged chords, so one can actually edit scores of music produced with Swing More?


----------

